

Ask HN: What technology stack would you choose to build the next Facebook? - bhoomit


======
jamesladd
It isn't about the technology stack!

------
tferris
node.js

~~~
bhoomit
Y ?

~~~
malandrew
It's very well suited for real-time apps. Real-time apps with a good user
experience that promotes flow helps maintain engagement.

